# So I was making a salad



## Start The Fire (Aug 21, 2009)

With Romaine lettuce and there were white spots on the stem when i cut it open, and the lettuce was a little like brown and weird looking on the top but i cut it off, should i eat it or be grossed out and throw it away?


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 21, 2009)

When in doubt, throw it out...


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum, StartTheFire!

Wyogal has summed it up nicely. If ever you have concerns about food safety
always err on the side of safe.

Many others, including me, often have differing opinions, based often on the food
in question, and you might see some here.

In fact, it might get fiery, StartTheFire! LOLOL


----------



## onelove (Aug 21, 2009)

I dont think I would eat that lettuce.  Those white spots sound iffy but the top and brown is just wilted and wouldn't hurt you. I would go buy some new lettuce if I were you


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 21, 2009)

I live by that motto as well. When in doubt, throw it out. Why take the chance on making yourself or someone else sick?


----------



## kelly237 (Sep 3, 2009)

Feed a samll salad to your husband and if he is fine the next day it is probably okay to use...


----------



## msmofet (Sep 3, 2009)

i would take it back to the store where it was bought and speak to the store manager and the produce manager. if no one ever complains and lets it slide it will never stop!! and the next person may not have the money to waste. my hub works in produce and would never allow that to be put out.


----------



## shalinee (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree with chefkathleen. Don't risk your health through eating bad food. It's not worth it. Just throw it away if you can't return it.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 3, 2009)

kelly237 said:


> Feed a samll salad to your husband and if he is fine the next day it is probably okay to use...


  i like the way you think!!


----------

